# Successful UKC weekend



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I love UKC. He is a very pretty boy, too. You should be proud.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

You did it! WaHooo, you are on your way!! Did you meet people, were there other poodles there? So glad you went.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I read through the other post, again congratulations, glad you met nice folks like Stacia. Good luck in Hickory!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks! She was super nice! I also met the lady that owns Cooper (poodle of Duck Dynasty fame). Everyone was great and the Saturday night dinner was a blast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations, well done!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! Well Done!!! I like that judge, he is very friendly and funny. I just knew that you would enjoy yourself!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Anna!
I'm so glad to hear Racer did well. I didn't get any details from my mom about how you guys did except that you placed. Congratulations! My mom was looking into that show earlier this year, but I cut Dreamers coat, so oh well.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I wish I had known. You could have gone with me. They don't have to have much hair for UKC. We are going to another show the first weekend in October in Hickory, NC. Let me know if you want to go. It is way closer that Perry, GA was.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll ask my mom. I don't know if I am ready for conformation. I learned very little from Amy(Navas breeder). She taught me very basic stuff, but none of that would benefit Dreamer in the show ring. I wanted to try to finish Nava(9 more pnts) in akc, but we had a contract to spay her. But if I'm going to do it I might as well do it soon. Thanks for offering!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Hickory is about an hour & a half away. If you are not ready to go this time I will probably look at doing UKC rally with him in the future so there will be more shows :act-up: One other thing you need a 3 generation pedigree for UKC to register. Don't worry about buying one from AKC or elsewhere. When you are ready have your mom let me know & I will email her a copy.


----------

